# Lego Benny Costume from The Lego Movie



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope somebody needs a spaceship


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

freaking adorkable, love it. Is there a video of you wearing the whole ensemble?


----------



## MrChef (Oct 19, 2014)

Not yet just the images, and the how to videos on the making of, but I will definitely get some video of me in it soon!!


----------



## MrChef (Oct 19, 2014)

SPACESHIP!!!! lol


----------

